# another new business



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I am starting an excavating business, and have many questions ,,I have a 580 case,trailer and dumptruck,,I can also rent just about any machine I need,,FIRST QUESTION,,,,I am going to dig out a foundation for a house, what equipment would do the job the best of geting out the large cubic yards of soil,,and just how do i use my backhoe to dig the footers,,


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

where do you live?


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I live in pennsylvania,,,close to maryland


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I use an excavator for all Foundation excavations, good reach, fast, set up lazer and dig.
Joe


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Jojo,
How deep is the cellar you have to dig?
Joe


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

the cellar will be 6 feet deep with about 2 feet exposed,,pretty much a standard,,,I was thinking of renting a track excavator large enough for the job,,,or a track loader,,,


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

You'd be way ahead of the game with an excavator, especially if there's any ground water at all. Track loader? Thats like a dinosaur.
Joe


----------



## chardscapes (Nov 3, 2005)

jojo I could use your help from time to time. PM me plz


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks jmic,,thats what I was thinking,,do you charge by the cubic yard for jobs like this??i think that would be the way to go,,,


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I bid jobs usually by the hourly rate of the machine times how long I determine it will take ( based on past experience with similar jobs ) If I have to haul away excess materials then I'll figure yardage .


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

jojo, I also sent you a PM. I think you're in my back yard.


----------



## jojo (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't know why I'm not getting your PM's,,,I'll have to check into that,,,BUT..I live in southern lancaster co. 7 miles south of "the buck" and 6 miles north of PA/MD line...


----------

